# Discipleship and Evangelism



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 2, 2005)

Is discipleship different from evangelism?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 2, 2005)

"Go into all the world and make disciples..."

Evangelism is the motor that moves discipleship.

Would you agree?


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 2, 2005)

I would agree with that. I guess we could classify evangelism as the initial spreading of the Gospel message and discipleship as the next step in coming to a fuller understanding of that message.


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 2, 2005)

This brings up an interesting question. Should the ones who are evangelizing also be the ones discipling? Should we have men going out like Whitfield evangelizing and then simply telling them to go to a church of their choice to get any discipleship?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2005)

The Great Commission by Brian Schwertley


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 2, 2005)

The message conveyed to disciples should always consist of the things that are elementary to the gospel. Since their are believers and unbelievers in the church, as well as the fact that we are continuously being saved, all should be called to repentance and faith.


----------



## sastark (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> I would agree with that. I guess we could classify evangelism as the initial spreading of the Gospel message and discipleship as the next step in coming to a fuller understanding of that message.


----------

